# How should I act with only the ears and the tail?



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm going to be getting my ears and my tail in June )) and I'm just wondering if I should act a little more "furry" when wearing them, or if I should just act "normal" (Normal being a dynamic term :-D). Also, I really want tips for storing. Lastly, I really want some DO's and DON'T's. Obviously this is my first "furry wear" so I'm at the same time excited, and anxious. Please comment if you have advice!

EDIT: Also, should I talk while in full fursuit. Because I'm saving up for a full one, and I should have enough for it in the summer. I know I shouldn't talk around kids, but what about around others? I am kinda new to this thing so I need advice.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been to a few cons. I would have to say, the best thing or rule of thumb is to simply be yourself no matter what you are wearing.

As for what to do and not to do...hmmm...really the only thing to pay attention to is how you sit sometimes. Some tails are built and they don't take well to being sat on certain ways, such as certain kinds of Husky tails.

Try to be aware of yourself and your surroundings, and if you have a long tail try not to let it drag on the group or touch it too much.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. Any advice on talking in full suit, which I'll be getting in late 2009


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 30, 2009)

if your face can be seen act normal beacuse a tail and ears are less a costume and more of a fasion accessory


being around a fursuit acting goofy and strange = kinda fun
being around a person acting goofy and strange = wierd and uncomfortable


----------



## Uro (Jan 30, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> being around a person acting goofy and strange = wierd and uncomfortable



Like the weird puppet people...*shudder*


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 31, 2009)

Uro said:


> Like the weird puppet people...*shudder*



Puppet people?

Just be you in a partial.  Like a tail and ears.  It's easier.  In a fullsuit, I have no experience as of yet.  But I would act as the character really.  Talking or no talking, that's up to you and who you're around.  Kids, probably not talk.  Con?  Up to you, some say yay, some say nay.  Just, be careful, because of the division of opinions; try to be polite, not offend anyone.  Those fists might be padded by fur but they will hurt.  (AX horror stories, sorry.)


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2009)

mrfoxboy said:


> and I'm just wondering if I should act a little more "furry" when wearing them, or if I should just act "normal"


At the risk of sounding clichÃ©, don't "act" at all.


----------



## Shadow-San (Feb 1, 2009)

well from what i have heard untill you are actually wearing a full out "head" you can talk and anyway xD walking around in furry get up usually isnt "normal" so dont fret about acting to normal whilst wearing them xD
i guess that people dont talk when wearing a head because they are in full character usually and they dont need to talk to show their character ^^ well i guess anyway because i havent worn one yet other than tails paws ears and feet paws my self either (still looking for some fursuit makers to commission also) but hopefully if i can get my head by august ^^ i will know just how it is! *dances*


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> if your face can be seen act normal beacuse a tail and ears are less a costume and more of a fasion accessory
> 
> 
> being around a fursuit acting goofy and strange = kinda fun
> being around a person acting goofy and strange = wierd and uncomfortable



That would be the other way around for me.


----------



## nedded (Feb 1, 2009)

In full suit, I'd base it on how the head is constructed. If the jaw is articulated, or the muzzle doesn't muffle your voice, go ahead. Otherwise, stick to body language. And be sure to exaggerate it - little movements can get lost in the thickly piled fur.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'll be taking all that in consideration. My ears+tail should be in soon so I'm excited.


----------



## mrfoxboy (May 26, 2009)

I finally got the tail and ears!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (May 26, 2009)

Don't be a knob :V .


----------



## Wulf (May 26, 2009)

Tails and ears. Good times. I wonder how much longer it will be before you can get them grafted on? I think you can already, just not very articulately.


----------



## InuAkiko (May 27, 2009)

Fun! I remember those days. It's a slippery slope from there, as I immediately wanted an actual suit. My head and outdoor feet will be here soon, then I'll have a whole parial =B

One thing I wanna throw in for suit acting; be VERY weary around children. Not just cause theyll prolly grab your tail and whatnot, but you dont want to do anything that may come off as innapropriate or offensive. If a kid wants a hug for example, just crouch down and open your arms, and give them a small pat on the back. Dont go towards them or make any sudden advances. Parents will eat you alive if anything goes wrong. Best not to talk either, and dont take any parts off around them!

As for the talking, you do what your character would do. If your voice doesnt match your character, then dont bother. But yeah if you get a moving jaw show it off!


----------



## PaulShepherd (May 27, 2009)

Ears and tail are not the same as a full suit IMO. Be normal when you have only your tail, but have good body language and understanding for the folks around you when you suit. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 28, 2009)

I have a partial fursuit (head, paws, feet and tail), but you can get away with a tail/ears in more situations. 

I'm planning on wearing a lovely yellow tail I bought to a theme park soon, it seems like the sort of place where people won't care.

Talking in suit to non-furs...I personally wouldn't do it, but some growl or bark etc. without ruining character.

And storing: I just use a big plastic airtight box. Clean/brush your stuff before you put it in, and it should come out smelling fine. Just make sure nothing is damp, cause the smell might get into the fur.

Yerp.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jun 15, 2009)

I find that it's actually somewhat important to talk to non-furs in a few certain situations.

As an example, when you're around children and drunk adults, they will generally see you as what you look like - a giant animal.  Talking can easily ruin this image and I wouldn't recommend it.  As an exception, some fursuits with good moving jaws and wearers with voices that fit the part do very well when talking.

But when dealing with normal, non-furry adults who know perfectly well that you're just a person in a costume, they often won't be getting into the idea of you being a big animal.  When someone feels kind of weirded out by a guy in a big otter costume and starts asking me questions about it, refusing to break character is just going to make me look even weirder and more creepy to them.  There is no "illusion" to break with them, so might as well talk and let them know you're just an ordinary person having fun.


----------



## Evolus (Jun 17, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> I find that it's actually somewhat important to talk to non-furs in a few certain situations.
> 
> As an example, when you're around children and drunk adults, they will generally see you as what you look like - a giant animal.  Talking can easily ruin this image and I wouldn't recommend it.  As an exception, some fursuits with good moving jaws and wearers with voices that fit the part do very well when talking.
> 
> But when dealing with normal, non-furry adults who know perfectly well that you're just a person in a costume, they often won't be getting into the idea of you being a big animal.  When someone feels kind of weirded out by a guy in a big otter costume and starts asking me questions about it, refusing to break character is just going to make me look even weirder and more creepy to them.  There is no "illusion" to break with them, so might as well talk and let them know you're just an ordinary person having fun.



Wait, fursuits are _costumes?_ *EVERYONE LIED TO ME!
*


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

Act normal. I don't wear ears because I look like an anime fan and I despise anime. I wear a tail but I act like I don't even have it on. I have a head I wear with just my clothes and tail, but since you can't see my real face in it I act really animated.


----------

